

How Dozens of Companies Know You're Reading About Those NSA Leaks - rooshdi
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/06/third-party-resources-nsa-leaks

======
hobs
This is what I said about gravatar when it first came out, the ad
networks/analytics software are just obvious.

